# MSI Coreliquid 360R RGB Steuerung



## Heni1801 (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mittlerweile echt am verzweifeln.
Ich habe mir letztens die MSI Coreliquid 360R zugelegt, da ich meinen Rechner durch die dort verbauten RGB-Lüfter optisch etwas aufwerten wollte. Kühlung usw. ist alles top, allerdings kann ich die Beleuchtung nicht steuern, bzw sie ist gar nicht erst an.
Habe das MSI MPG B550 Gaming Carbon Wifi, welches 2 JRainbow-Anschlüsse hat (3-Pin 5-Volt aRGB-Header). Die Lüfter haben jeweils einen PWM-Anschluss und einen aRGB-male und -female-Anschluss.

Im Dragon Center von MSI kann ich beispielsweise JRainbow1 auswählen, dafür die Farbe einstellen und bestätigen.. und nichts passiert. Ganz egal ob ich nur einen oder mehrere Lüfter in Reihe anschließe, nur den Kühlblock auf der CPU anschließe oder sonst was, nie Leuchtet irgendwas, so als wäre kein RGB verbaut.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich zu dämlich bin um mit dem Dragon Center/Mystic Light umzugehen, die Verkabelung ständig falsch mache oder zufällig drei defekte Beleuchtungen in Lüftern und dem Kühlblock habe.

Ich hoffe hier sind alle relevanten Informationen drin und ich ich freue mich auf Antworten!

MfG
Hendrik


----------



## NoJutsu (13. Mai 2021)

Heni1801 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mittlerweile echt am verzweifeln.
> Ich habe mir letztens die MSI Coreliquid 360R zugelegt, da ich meinen Rechner durch die dort verbauten RGB-Lüfter optisch etwas aufwerten wollte. Kühlung usw. ist alles top, allerdings kann ich die Beleuchtung nicht steuern, bzw sie ist gar nicht erst an.
> ...


Hey, habe mir das gleiche geholt und meine RGBs funktionieren.
Ich habe sowohl die Lüfter, als auch die RGBs in Reihe geschaltet (zusätzliche Kabel sind ja dabei).
Vllt hilft dir das Video, um den Fehler zu finden 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayE9X71SDeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

